# How to enable CT target for iptables?

## hanj

Working on conntrack issue with FTP with hardened-source-4.7 and up. Looks like automatic helpers have been removed so conntrack_ftp is no longer, and it's recommended to do CT

```
$IPT -t raw -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 21 -j CT --helper ftp
```

But when I run that, I get 

```
iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
```

I'm not seeing anything obvious in the 4.8.10 kernel config I'm working on. Any ideas how to enable this?

Current version of iptables and USE flags..

```
[ebuild   R    ] net-firewall/iptables-1.4.21-r1::gentoo  USE="conntrack -ipv6 -netlink -static-libs" 0 KiB
```

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## massimo

Do you have NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT in your kernel config?

----------

## hanj

 *massimo wrote:*   

> Do you have NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT in your kernel config?

 

Not sure how I missed that.

Thanks!

hanji

----------

